# mamma mi è scappato un serial killer da marassi



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Genova, pluriomicida evade
 durante un permesso premio
Condannato per tre omicidi e diverse rapine, il 55enne Bartolomeo Gagliano è "altamente pericoloso". Il direttore del carcere: "Non sapevamo degli omicidi". Il ministro Cancellieri: "Faremo chiarezza"

21:14 - Bartolomeo Gagliano, 55enne condannato per tre omicidi e ora in carcere per diverse rapine, è evaso durante un permesso-premio. All'alba ha fermato un panettiere a Savona e l'ha costretto, puntandogli contro la pistola, a portarlo a Genova, dove sarebbe dovuto tornare in carcere. Poi ha fatto perdere le proprie tracce.


ossignur


----------

